# Kobes Dunk last night



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone have a video of Kobes 360 last night?
Ive been rearing about it but havent seen it.

Thanks


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

http://lakeshow09lg.zftp.com/Laker Videos LS09/kobe vicious dunk vs jazz.mpg


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

just amazing  i saw it live and i jumped outta my seat
DAM!


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

S.I.C.K.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Not WOrking *

The link you gave me isnt working for some reason ...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Not WOrking *



> Originally posted by <b>Steez</b>!
> The link you gave me isnt working for some reason ...


Host is down, Ill upload it later to another host.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I can email it to anyone who wants it, although it is sort of large so you need to make sure your email provider can accept files of 5MB.

If you are interested, send an email to [email protected]

and put "Kobe Dunk" in the subject.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

If anyone is still looking...

Kobe Dunk


----------



## RenePerezz (Aug 21, 2004)

can someone plz upload the video again? none of the links are working right now.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

The one I posted still does


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It was a great dunk for sure, I think it pulled the Lakers within 20 points at the time of it.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

dang..i like how bill walton exagerates.. "in the face of kirelinko"

lol..ak was just standing there after the dunk..its not like he was dunked over..he was dunked to the side of.. haa

but still a nasty dunk


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> It was a great dunk for sure, I think it pulled the Lakers within 20 points at the time of it.


Best post on this board.

Classic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Best post on this board.
> ...


I didn't know that _other_ LA team was allowed to post on the Lakers board. Mods?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok I really wanna see this... anyone else w/ links to the clip?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't know that _other_ LA team was allowed to post on the Lakers board. Mods?



:rofl:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> ok I really wanna see this... anyone else w/ links to the clip?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

more amazing everytime i see it!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


ohh this one... yah I've seen it like 10 times already, very nice.

Actually I really wanna see a clip of Kobe's facial on Dwight Howard, that was huuuuge... probably my favourite dunk this season thus far (and there has been some very good ones already this season I might add)


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"We Have Takeoff"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!


You're the best Hov :greatjob:

that dunk looked much better from the side angle though, Dwight Howard's helpless reaction made the dunk so much more entertaining. That was the pure definition of being "dunked on"


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't know that _other_ LA team was allowed to post on the Lakers board. Mods?




Don't you sorta have to be AHEAD in the standings of the Clippers to call them "that other LA team?"


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Portland Boy do u have n e thing better 2 do then 2 come the laker boards and talk smack? edit-Please keep it civil. 

P.s I really like Kobes Dunk on dwight the mini cross be4 just adds 2 the greatness


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you just have to have one winning season the last 30 years. Nice try though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> Portland Boy do u have n e thing better 2 do then 2 come the laker boards and talk smack? go talk about ur weed smoking,dog fighting team
> 
> 
> P.s I really like Kobes Dunk on dwight the mini cross be4 just adds 2 the greatness


the fact that the ball went straight down at Howard made it even better.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you just have to have one winning season the last 30 years. Nice try though.


:rofl: :laugh: Burn!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think everyone has said what needs to be said. You can still access this thread if you want to see the clips.


----------

